# Neuer PC - Internet sehr langsam



## Xuki (12. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend.
Ich hoffe, ich bin hier im richtigen Thread.

Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zugelegt:
Windows 8
Intel i7 4790
8GB RAM
Nvidia GTX 970


Läuft an sich eig. alles rund.
Nur habe ich das Problem, dass mein Internet deutlich langsamer ist.
Habe den PC heute bekommen. Vorher meinen alten angeschlossen gehabt und da lief alles gut.

Habe in Spielen einen 300-500 Ping, wo ich normalerweiße einen 20er habe.
Lade nur noch mit 300 kb/s runter, anstatt mit 700-800.

Benutze D-Lan.


----------



## Icedaft (12. Dezember 2014)

Treiber alle aktuell? MB-Chipsatztreiber, Grafikkarte, etc?


----------



## Xuki (12. Dezember 2014)

Alle aktuell.


----------



## Moerli_me (12. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht stört dein PC dein dLan auch irgendwie, soll ja durch aus nicht ganz störungsfrei sein. Eventuell zieht er mehr Strom oder belastet das Netz anderweitig nachteilig für das dLan.

Schon mal mit einem anderen Gerät probiert?
Oder probiert den PC direkt an den Router zu hängen ohne dLan dazwischen?

Damit kannst du zumindest diese Fehlerquelle dann ausschließen.

Geht das Internet nur auf deinem PC langsamer oder auch auf anderen Geräten und surfst du auch alleine?


----------



## Xuki (12. Dezember 2014)

Surfe allein.
Mit meinem alten PC läuft auch alles normal.
Werde es mal mit dem Router versuchen.


----------



## addicTix (12. Dezember 2014)

Xuki schrieb:


> Alle aktuell.


Auch ganz sicher das du den LAN-Treiber installiert hast ?
Kollege hatte bei nem anderen Mainboard auch mal so probleme, bis er dann den LAN Treiber des neuen Mainboards draufgemacht hat


----------



## FapsterOne (13. Dezember 2014)

Mal unter -> Systemsteuerung -> Geräte Manager -> Netzwerkadapter geschaut ob da evtl. ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen ist?

Wenn ja, dann liegt es am Treiber.


----------

